# SV then smoked beef ribs



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2018)

I think these are called short ribs.  Not sure.







Anyway I put them in the SV machine at 144 for 24 hours.  Seasoned with SPG







Removed at 7 am this morning and iced them down quick. ( poor thinking on timing ) Then into the fridge till this evening. In this pic you can see the juices from the meat thickend up as expected being cold. 






Fired up the webber, used the vortex and a chunk of oak for smoke.  The webber ran about 250.  Only took a hour to get them warm and probe tender.












Nice clean bones






Slight smoke ring











Served with air fried FF.






Best beef ribs I have ever ate.   Not pull apart tender but tender to eat.  Nice mild smoke taste.  Very rich tasting beef. I will be doing these again.  
Not bad for a 13.00 Sv unit.

BTW, I had my Fireboard and Inkbird therms in the water to check the SV unit.  All dead on at 144.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 8, 2018)

Those are some tasty looking beef ribs Farmer.

Only thing you should have done differently is put some beef gravy on those fries instead of ketchup. :D


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Those are some tasty looking beef ribs Farmer.
> 
> Only thing you should have done differently is put some beef gravy on those fries instead of ketchup. :D



HA.  Wife isnt here to make the gravy.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 8, 2018)

When your wife sees those pics, she's going to be mad you didn't wait for her to be home. (Mine would be)


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> When your wife sees those pics, she's going to be mad you didn't wait for her to be home. (Mine would be)




LOL.   I know, thats why I saved the rest for tomorrow night.    I think I have 6 more chunks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 8, 2018)

Adam, 
I'll trade you a couple of burritos for some of those beef ribs?
Man, those look good, I can almost smell and taste'em.
*Like!*


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Adam,
> I'll trade you a couple of burritos for some of those beef ribs?
> Man, those look good, I can almost smell and taste'em.
> *Like!*




I would take that trade. 

Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 8, 2018)

Those look fantastic .


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Those look fantastic .



Thanks.    Just thinking a lower temp smoker tomorrow.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 8, 2018)

Looks like you got the hang of the SV ,, time for some sausage to go for a swim .


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks like you got the hang of the SV ,, time for some sausage to go for a swim .



Yup.   Maybe next weekend.  Gotta get christmas gifts made


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2018)

Adam Nice job on the ribs!!LIKES  I was in Wallmart last week looking for a smaller Crockpot & I found 1 of them $13.00 SV.I used it to finish my Turkey Kielbasi Like you I checked it with my Lava instant read and a Polder .
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 9, 2018)

Nothing better then beef ribs and yours look great.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 9, 2018)

Nice cook Adam, they look awesome!


----------



## disco (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks, great! I have to consider one of those devices! Big Like!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2018)

tropics said:


> Adam Nice job on the ribs!!LIKES  I was in Wallmart last week looking for a smaller Crockpot & I found 1 of them $13.00 SV.I used it to finish my Turkey Kielbasi Like you I checked it with my Lava instant read and a Polder .
> Richie





gmc2003 said:


> Nothing better then beef ribs and yours look great.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice cook Adam, they look awesome!





disco said:


> Looks, great! I have to consider one of those devices! Big Like!



Thanks everyone.  I will be making more for sure.

Richie, I   am liking mine.  Hope it lasts a long time.  If not, I will buy a better one for sure


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2018)

Beautiful Ribs, Adam!!
Looks Mighty Tasty!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 11, 2018)

Well executed, looks delicious.
Like


----------

